# sound repeats

## iplayfast

I've installed speechd which creates a /dev/speech. It works pretty well except 

```

#include <stdio.h>

main()

{

  FILE *f = fopen("/dev/speech","w+");

  fprintf(f,"hello world");

  fclose(f);

}
```

says "hello world.....ld"

Anybody have any ideas?

I don't know if it's my sound set up or the speech system itself.

----------

## ZagiFlyer

Does sound work correctly in other respects, like when you play music, etc?

----------

## pjp

 :Laughing:  a computer with a speech impediment.

Couldn't resist.  Good luck with resolving the issue.

----------

## iplayfast

 *ZagiFlyer wrote:*   

> Does sound work correctly in other respects, like when you play music, etc?

 

After some playing I'm pretty sure it's the speech system itself. Unless there is an expert on that around I'm stuck with my speech impediment.

Thanks for your help though.

----------

## puddpunk

is it trying to pronounce a special character like a line feed or something?

----------

## iplayfast

 *puddpunk wrote:*   

> is it trying to pronounce a special character like a line feed or something?

 

No I checked for that specifically. I think there is something in the festival that isn't being cleared out properly. But really I have no idea.

It's always adding the tail of the last message, but it also seems to be length dependent.

----------

## carboxylman

I compiled for the heck of it just now and it didn't do that for me... just says hello world.  strange.

----------

## BradN

As a workaround, could you try running it through artsd with artsdsp (or some equivalent with esd if you're a gnome person)?  Maybe that would help.

----------

